# Wie viele Schnecken sind normal?



## Michael der 2. (21. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute

Mir fällt auf, dass sehr viele __ Schnecken im Teich habe. Ich würde sagen, dass es Spitzschlammschnecken sind. Ich schätze mal, dass ich pro Meter Ufer (gesamt etwa 20m) ungefähr 10-20 Schnecken habe. Dabei handelt es sich auch nur um die auffällig großen und dann auch nur in der Flachwasserzone. In den tieferen Bereichen und nach kleineren Schnecken habe ich garnicht erst geschaut.

Ist das in einem neu angelegten Naturteich ohne Fische normal oder wird da eine Schneckenplage kommen? Die vermehren sich ja sicherlich über den Sommer noch...

Grüße Michael


----------



## nik (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viele  Schnecken sind normal?*

Hallo Michael,

mit den Schnecken muss sich das auch erst einmal einpendeln. Aquaristisch gibt es die berüchtigte Schnecken-FAQ ... in der wird jede Frage zu vielen Schnecken mit " Schmeiß weniger Futter rein!" beantwortet. Wird bei dir nicht der Fall sein, wichtig ist die Abhängigkeit von Schneckenanzahl und Nahrungsangebot. Auch nicht verwunderlich. Muss "anfänglich" auch nicht mal der Grund sein. Aquaristisch kann man das gut sehen, wenn ich ein Aquarium neu aufsetze, dann hat es eigentlich immer auch einen Schneckenpeak. Das reguliert sich dann selbst.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## willi1954 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viele  Schnecken sind normal?*

setz mal ein paar __ schleie ein, bald hast du keine schnecken mehr.


----------



## Gurul (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viele  Schnecken sind normal?*

Kommt ja auch nicht nur auf den Teich an, sondern auch auf deinen Hof allgemein. Liegt der in der Nähe eines Gewässers oder eines Luchs, dann wirst du wohl auch öfter mit Schnecken zu kämpfen haben!


----------



## Michael der 2. (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viele  Schnecken sind normal?*

Hi

Fische sollen auf keinen Fall rein. Prinziepell habe ich ja nichts gegen Schnecken. jeder hat ein Recht auf leben. Aber ich mache mir Gedanken über die noch kümmerlichen Pflanzen.
Fressen die Schnecken auch Herbstlaub? Das liegt nämlich noch drin, will ich aber noch rausholen, wenn das Wetter mal mitspielt.
@ Gurul: Kann schon sein, es soll ja nur nicht Überhand nehmen, aber was hat der Luchs damit zu tun ;-)))

Grüße Michael


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viele  Schnecken sind normal?*

Also wenn ich Herbstlaub angle, hängt an jedem Blatt eine Schnecke.


----------



## Gladiator (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viele  Schnecken sind normal?*

Am anfang hatte ich auch sehr viele Schnecken..


Aber jetzt sind es "normal" viele.. 



Wegen den Pflanzen, sie essen deine Pflanzen nicht weg, ausser die Pflanzen wo nichtmehr gut sind..
Mein alter __ Froschbiss der warum auch immer am verenden war, wurde auch gegessen 
Aber erst dann als ich sah dass der es nichtmehr lange macht.

Ich finde Schnecken als gute aufräumer.. 
und so sind die Libellenlarven nicht allein im Teich


----------



## laolamia (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viele  Schnecken sind normal?*

ich sag immer: nicht an einem raedchen drehen...dann ist alles normal


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viele  Schnecken sind normal?*

Servus Michael



			
				Blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich Herbstlaub angle, hängt an jedem Blatt eine Schnecke.





			
				laolamia schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag immer: nicht an einem raedchen drehen...dann ist alles normal



Volle Zustimmung


----------



## Michael der 2. (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viele  Schnecken sind normal?*

Hi

Ich denke es werden zu viele. Die Tage habe ich noch eine junge Pflanze keimen gesehen (wahrscheinlich __ Froschlöffel o.ä.) und heute ist sie fast weggefressen. Wie kann ich die Schnecken leicht einsammeln???

Grüße Michael


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viele  Schnecken sind normal?*

HAllo Michael


Du kannst ein STück Gurke reinhängen, da sammeln die SChnecken sich schnell dran.. was hast Du dann mit ihnen vor?    Schneckenspieß vom Grill?     
#


----------



## Michael der 2. (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viele  Schnecken sind normal?*

Hi

Eigentlich wollte ich mir aus den Häuschen ne Kette basteln 

Ne, Spaß bei Seite. Darum habe ich mir erst Gedanken gemacht, als mich ein Arbeitskollege heute danach gefragt hat. Er meinte heißes Wasser wäre am besten. Aber ich will sie ja nur los werden und nicht töten. Denke ich sammel sie ein und setze sie an nem Angelweiher aus. Da dürfte das Gleichgewicht nicht gestört werden.

Andere Ideen?

Wer will welche?

Grüße Michael


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viele  Schnecken sind normal?*

Hallo Michael,

dann frage aber bitte den Besitzer, ob Du das darfst. In der freien Natur aussetzen ist nicht erlaubt. Aber Du könntest sie hier im Flohmarkt anbieten. Manchmal gibt es dankbare Abnehmer. Aber dann mit Foto!


----------



## Michael der 2. (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viele  Schnecken sind normal?*

Hi

Den kenn ich natürlich nicht. 
Ich habe mal die Schnecken mal eingesammelt, die ich so am Uferbereich gefunden habe. Hab sie gezählt. Es sind 140 Stück. Den Rest lass ich mal drin. Ich will ja nicht die gesamte Population auslöschen.
Wenn die Temperaturen schon mal wärmer waren hab ich auch grade das Herbstlaub etwas raus genommen. Waren gute 10 l. Natürlich schon stark zersetzt.
Enige tote Schnecken hab ich auch gefunden. Scheint so, als hätte sie ein Vogel angepickt. Ich hab schon öfter eine __ Bachstelze gesehen. Machen die sowas? 
Außerdem sind sehr viele Wasserasseln drin. Wohl auch wegen dem Laub.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Moonlight (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viele  Schnecken sind normal?*

Mensch Michael,

lass doch die Teichbewohner so wie sie sind. Das wird sich schon einpegeln.
Jedes Lebewesen im Teich hat seine Funktion.
Und wenn die __ Bachstelze Deine Schnecken wegpickt dann soll es auch so sein ...

Mandy


----------



## laolamia (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viele  Schnecken sind normal?*

drehe nie an einem raedchen.....


----------



## Moonlight (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viele  Schnecken sind normal?*



laolamia schrieb:


> drehe nie an einem raedchen.....



 ... dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen ...


----------



## Mikkki (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viele  Schnecken sind normal?*

Hi,

Spitzschlammschnecken in Massen sind übel, die fressen auch viel gesunde Vegetation. Wenn Du an eine Stelle am Uferrand gut drankommst leg ein paar Futtertabletten für Fische da hin. Die Schnecken sollten sich da eigentlich sammeln, und schwupp sind sie aus dem Teich entfernt. 
Bei mir sind diese Schnecken ausgesprochen selten. Ich hab bei mir die größeren Posthornschnecken drin, die fressen wirklich nur abgestorbene Pflanzenteile, also das was sie sollen. Die werden auch nicht zuviele. ich vermute auch dass die Schneckenlaich von den Spitzschlammschnecken fressen, ich hab bei mir keine Fische drin, wer sonst sollte sie also fressen, __ Molche wohl eher nicht.

Mikkki


----------



## Elfriede (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viele  Schnecken sind normal?*

da schließe ich mich auch gleich an.

Ich habe auch  sehr viele Schnecken im Teich, ob zu viele kann ich nicht sagen, d.h. ich habe mir darüber noch nie Gedanken gemacht, denn Futter gibt es bei mir reichlich.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

